# Question re. Paragon (KoT) switches



## Caedarn (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm thinking about building the Paragon project.  From the description and the schematic, it seems that it could be useful to use external switches in place of the 4 position DIP switch on the PCB.  Also, perhaps there's use in using external pots rather than the trim pots?  Has anybody else considered this, or built a Paragon in this way?


----------



## Robert (Apr 23, 2019)

I've seen both of those mods done before.   I could see where it definitely wouldn't be a _bad _thing.


----------



## Caedarn (Apr 23, 2019)

Okay, I'm in....


----------

